# Donde comprar un grabador de DVD como la gente?



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola:

En el termino de dos anos llevo comprados tres grabadores de DVD y son uno peor que el otro. Especialmente, cuando la bandeja se habre, la mitad de las veces el disco queda atrapado (esto me sucede con un Philips y un Lite-On). Me dijeron que la calidad depende del precio. Yo no habia pensado que tenia que haber diferentes calidades. 

Lo que quiero hacer ahora es comprarme uno como la gente aunque tenga que hipotecar la casa. Pero donde? Talvez pueda comprarlo en Buenos Aires sin mandarlo traer. A donde podria ir que vendan componentes de hardware de calidad? 

Mas que nada se trata de la construccion mecanica, que deja tanto que desear en los de ultima generacion (a precios constantes). En cuanto a las marcas, realmente pienso que no significan  nada. La pregunta queda en pie.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2011)

Pues ya es mala suerte, el que tengo ni me acuerdo de los años que tiene...


----------



## moises95 (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola, 

Yo uso grabadores LG, nunca me han dado problemas de mecanica ni de nada, siempre han funcionado bien. 

Tengo 3 muy parecidos a este:







Y me van perfecta, 1 de las que uso me duró 3 años, la lente acabó estropeada debido a el trabajo continuo que le daba a la grabadora.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2011)

Mira la duración depende de muchas cosas, el trato que uno le da, si cerras la bandeja con el botón o la orzas manauamnete, yo tengo una LG que luego de 8 años se daño, pero por un problema en el conector de energia que no hacia buen contacto, ahora tengo una Sony y ya no se cuantos DVD llevos grabado, debido a que recibo hasta 6Gb de info diaria lo que me lleva a grabar promedio entre 6 y 10 DVD por semana solo por ese motivo, sin contar backup de otro tipo de info , música, pelicuals y soft, con lo cual veras tiene un uso intensivo, y no me ha dado problemas, a veces es cuestión de suerte

yo solia comprar discos Quantum de lo mejorcito, cuando salio por vez primera el primero de 600Mb un Maverik, era lo más una madrugada termino de actualizar un progrma a medida, como era muy tarde quise descansar total antes de ir en un ratito graba la compilación, al levantarme un par de horas después, la maquin no arranco por falla en el disco, años despues compre el primer disco de 20Gb también Quantum, un buen dia empezo a falla al poco tiempo y me queria matar sobre todo por toaa la info que perdi.

Hace 6 años compre un disco de 20Gb WD usado me duro 6 años ahora no arranca, pero fue culpa de las fichas de la fuente que también me arruinaron la grabador y otra lectora, es decir a veces no pasa por la calidad del producto, tengo otros dos discos de 40Gb que deben tenne más de 8 años y sin embargo anda como el primer dia tambien WD

Te recomiendo las maras LG, Sony, Samsung, he visto grabadora marca cuchuflito es mejor que les han dado una vida y tienen más de 10 años en servicio y todavia andan............


----------



## moises95 (Ago 16, 2011)

Lo mio fue grabar a lo loco, cojer 6 dvd de 4gb y grabarlo en 1 o 2 horas , y lo mismo con los cds, y venga a copiar y venga a grabar. Todo eso lo hice varios dias, y ahora le ha dado por no leerme los dvd en blanco. si esta lleno los lee


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 16, 2011)

Compra marca *Plextor*, son el triple de caras pero valen la pena.
Grabar a lo loco significa grabar 200 DVD por tirada, el problema radica en el calor generado, si cuidas esto alargaras la vida util.
LG, Samsung, Liteon, al menos por aqui son de lo peorcito, para uso hogareño sirven, pero no les pidas mas.

Lamentablemente no todo el mundo las tiene (Plextor) y estan muy escondidas, la ultima que ví de casualidad fué buscando unos gabinetes y el que las vendía se notaba que no sabia que vendia porque no las publicitaba, estaban a U$S 120.
Tengo una IDE hace 5 años que es con la que instalo los operativos, se ligo un fin de semana completo una sesion de 150 DVDs sin descanso.
En este momento las grabadora que pongo en las maquinas que armo son de Sony *Optiarc DVD RW AD-7260S*, andan un lujo, pero ni idea de su duracion, al menos es la mejor grabadora de los ultimos años que he visto en "nerviosismo" de respuesta y transferencia, se nota y mucho la diferencia con las LG, Samsung y Liteon que las considero muy mediocres por decir algo elegante.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2011)

Si son LG y samsun originales, duran muchos años, grabar 200 DVD por tirada como vos decis no es grabar a lo loco es grabar a lo bestia, yq que eso es una animalada, ya que no es el fin de las grabadoras de DVD de PC y es elmejor reflejo de ignorancia, para grabaciones masivas, hay otros equipos.
Hacer esa bestialidad y luego decir que tal o cual marca no sirve, indica algo feo de tal persona.

Si a un utilitario le doy la vida de una pick-up asi durara, cada cosa es para cada cosa,

El problema es que la mayoria le tiene temor a leer a enterarse de coasa y creerse geniios sin leer y hacer barrabasadas como la que mencionas, y peor si sos alguien que te dedicas a armar
Sencillamete d terror


----------



## moises95 (Ago 16, 2011)

Lo de grabar a lo bestia lo hice por pura bulla, necesitaba urgente mente mucho dvd y cd y venga a darle y en la semana salieron una barbaridad asta que la grabadora dijo aqui me quedo.

¿Si no es la funcion de las grabadora de pc, que grabadora soportaria 200dvd por tira?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2011)

Ponle un ventilador a ver si mejora la cosa.
Yo nunca le he metido caña a la grabadora, de hecho está mas bien "muerta del asco"


----------



## moises95 (Ago 16, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Ponle un ventilador a ver si mejora la cosa.
> Yo nunca le he metido caña a la grabadora, de hecho está mas bien "muerta del asco"



Probare haber, pero ¿un ventilador? Y hablando de grabadoras, la de mi portatil sin usarla casi nada, es decir, veer gravao unos 5 o 6 CD en un año, y hace poco que voy a grabar un cd de musica me lo gravo fatal, cuando fui a reproducirlo solo se hoia 2 o 3 audios de unos 30 o 40 que habia, mire la zona quemada del cd y estaba a trozoS. Volvi a grabar en otra pc ese mismo audio y no hubo problema, ¿Que le puede pasar a la grabadora?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2011)

"Que no va bien" (respuesta del capitán obvio)
Pues a saber, igual tiene el cabezal fastidiado por los movimientos del portátil, le falló el flujo de datos mas de la cuenta... ni idea.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2011)

Cuando se hace un producto se estima la vida útil de este basado en un determinado uso, que se puede establecer en horas de uso o en este caso cantidad de copias, si el uso es muy intensivo y sobre todo si se graba a la máxima velocidad la vida útil del láser decrecera drásticamente.

Los que hacen grabaciones tnato de audio como peliculs obvio graban a la mayor velocidad posible, pero el problema es que al reproducir este material pirateado, el láser de estos aparatos vera su vida útil acortada drásticamente poque? muy simple, tanto en el CD como en el DVD én us función de reproducción de auid o video su velocida nominal es 1 pero si fue grabado a 48X la huella no le es tan facil de seguir por lo que aumenta la intensidad del láser para poder encontrarla y leerla mientrs se reproduce, tal situación daña prematuramente las unidades ópticas, haciendo que en breve tiempo deban ser reemplazadas


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2011)

¡Es verdad! yo nunca grabo a tope de velocidad, "por si acaso" claro que grabo poco y entonces me da igual que tarde mas o menos, para hacer 200 copias puede ser desesperante.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 16, 2011)

¿Entonces si gravo una peli tiene que ser a velocidad de 1X? Entonces contra menos velocidad menos le v a costar a la lente ¿no? ¿Pero eso hace que al leer la peli la velocidad de lectura sea de 1x? 

Y si grabo un juego DVD para una consola por ejemplo a 1x, la consola lo va  al leer a 1x? y si lo grabo a 16x ¿Lo va  leer a 16x forzadamente?



Scooter dijo:


> ¡Es verdad! yo nunca grabo a tope de velocidad, "por si acaso" claro que grabo poco y entonces me da igual que tarde mas o menos, para hacer 200 copias puede ser desesperante.



Que yo recuerde no lo puse a tope porque normalmente si lo ponia  a tope me fallaba la grabacion, el programa no me avisbaa y a la hora de ejecutar el disco me encontraba la sorpresa. Entonces venga a grabar  dvd de nuevo. Pero que igualmente a poca velocidad creo que 4x la grabadora se dañó


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2011)

a) No
b) Tampoco
No tiene nada que ver a que velocidad fue tu coche en la línea de montaje con la velocidad a la que circulas tu con él, puedes ir mas rápido y mas despacio también.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 16, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> a) No
> b) Tampoco
> No tiene nada que ver a que velocidad fue tu coche en la línea de montaje con la velocidad a la que circulas tu con él, puedes ir mas rápido y mas despacio también.



Entonces lo mejor es grabar a la velocidad mas baja posible ¿No? Lo digo a la hora de grabar una imagen Iso de un sistema operativo, multiples archivos de audio, foto, video.

¿Y a la hora de pasar del DVD al ORDENADOR? Que es mejor copiarlo al PC a toda velocidad o a la minima?


----------



## retrofit (Ago 16, 2011)

Por lo que leo en algunas respuestas creo necesario aclarar un concepto...
La velocidad nativa de las grabadoras es de 150Kb por segundo, que sería X1
Cuando decimos que grabamos a X16 queremos decir que estamos grabando a 2.4Mgb por segundo (150x16).
Si un CD tiene una duración de 60 minutos y lo grabamos a X1 tardaremos 60 minutos en grabarlo y 3.75 minutos si lo grabamos a una velocidad X16
Lo mismo vale para las distintas velocidades... X8, X16, X32... etc

Saludos


----------



## moises95 (Ago 16, 2011)

Pero contra mas velocidad mas posibilidad de fallo de grabacion de datos hay, ¿verdad?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 16, 2011)

0





> Pero contra mas velocidad mas posibilidad de fallo de grabacion de datos hay, ¿verdad?


No precisamente aunque es una tendencia comun observada.

Sin embargo por experiencia debo decir que hay unidades que grabando a 8x graban peor que a 24x
La razón está dada no solamente en la "robustez" de la mecanica implicada si nó en las curvas de trabajo que el fabricante de la unidad determina para esa grabadora dando por resultado que a 8x la intensidad del laser era muy menor a la utilizada *proporcionalmente* a 24x, es muy "criptico" este tema porque tambien depende del "gel" utilizado en el CD a "impresionar".

Por haber armado y mantenido muchas torres de grabacion, la experiencia me habilita a no decir burradas, la duracion de las unidades lectograbadoras en realidad vienen dadas en miles de horas de laser encendido promediando el uso.
El fabricante sabe perfectamente que la *inmensa* mayoría de los usuarios no controla la velocidad de grabación y los softwares de grabación usan SIEMPRE la maxima velocidad detectada en el medio a grabar.
Esa duración está dada en 2000 horas de uso laser a un promedio de 48x.

Donde se pincha este tema? en que muchos fabricantes por asegurarse la "fiabilidad", tanto de grabacion como de lectura, levantan la intensidad del laser, lo que determina mejor grabacion y lectura en los primeros períodos y falla a los pocos meses de uso, pero como confían en la falta de capacidad del usuario de controlar estos parámetros saben que pasaran desapercibidos en la *mayoria* de los casos.

Hubo una temporada hace unos 3 años atrás, en que las unidades lectoras te estropeaban los CD/DVDs que ya tenías grabados, porque habian levantado tanto la intensidad del laser que terminaban sobre-tostando lo grabado, entonces un CD/DVD que tenías hace muchos años impecable, lo leias 2 o 3 veces y chau CD/DVD.

Creo que el foco de este hilo sería cual serían las mejores unidades que soporten un trato intensivo.
La respuesta es: depende de los burros importadores de turno.
Alguien introdujo unas unidades Asus bautizadas: *Quiet Track*, eran hermosas, silenciosas con suspensiones especiales para toda la mecanica laser, con absorción de trepidacion y otras lindezas por el estilo, pero solo duraban unas 300 grabaciones, hay miles de historias sobre esto, se presta a miles de interpretaciones, en mi caso hablo desde la experiencia de muchas unidades instaladas y controladas y cuando digo muchas, son muchas.

No opino porque a mí las unicas 2 grabadoras que tuve en los ultimos 5 años no me fallaron y porque el día de trabajo mas bruto grabé 10 DVDs en un día y salir a ponerle el sello de que son buenas.....

Tengo una prueba infalible y sencillita que no falla y donde se caen las especulaciones de brujería tecnica de cualquier índole:

Tengo una Pelicula en DVD original (Xmen 3) la pongo a reproducir 5 minutos, lo expulso y toco la superficie del DVD para sentir su temperatura, si sale frío la unidad es buena, si sale caliente la unidad es mala.
Tal vez los mas sabiondos que opinan aquí sepan la razón de este fenómeno y se la puedan explicar a los otros foristas el porqué de este fenomeno.



> pero si fue grabado a 48X la huella no le es tan facil de seguir por lo que aumenta la intensidad del láser para poder encontrarla y leerla mientrs se reproduce, tal situación daña prematuramente las unidades ópticas, haciendo que en breve tiempo deban ser reemplazadas


Debo hacer una correccion, lo que aumenta es la tasa de errores de lectura y por consiguiente los re-intentos de lectura, no se toca la intensidad del laser en lectura.

.-


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 17, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Compra marca *Plextor*, son el triple de caras pero valen la pena.
> Grabar a lo loco significa grabar 200 DVD por tirada, el problema radica en el calor generado, si cuidas esto alargaras la vida util.
> LG, Samsung, Liteon, al menos por aqui son de lo peorcito, para uso hogareño sirven, pero no les pidas mas.
> 
> ...



Te cuento lo mio. La Philips SPD2417BM de _entrada_ me dejaba atrapado el DVD una de cada veinte veces. Cuando no, sale la bandeja con brusquedad porque el disco se libra por un pelo de quedar atrapado.  Pero Philips tengo entendido ahora que ofrece modelos de alta y de baja calidad, cosa que hacen otras marcas. Haberlo sabido antes.  La Lite-On LH-20A1H, al quinto dia de comprada quise grabar un dual layer y nunca me lo quiso hacer. Asi que no hablo de uso. 

De Plextor he escuchado hablar bien a gente de autoridad en el tema. Tengo una Sony CRX225E quemadora de CD-ROM con mas de diez anos y si ahora falla de vez en cuando es porque de fiaca no le limpio la lente.  U$S120 me los gasto con gusto. Hay que comprar las cosas cuando aparece la tecnologia. Despues se achanchan o suben de precio (sic). Gracias por la  informacion.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 17, 2011)

> Tengo una Sony CRX225E quemadora de CD-ROM con mas de diez anos


Marcaron una época esos modelos de Sony, indestructibles.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 17, 2011)

Leéte el articulo Plextor de wikipedia en ingles. Dice que en los ultimos anos Plextor parece haber descontinuado la fabricacion de drives opticos y se limita a ponerle su marca a drives OEM. 

Sony te parece aún una buena opcion?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 17, 2011)

Gracias por el dato, ignoraba esto, te paso una direccion para que intentes conseguir una, son especialistas en este tema y es a quien le compro las Plextor (cuando las tiene)

http://www.c-i.com.ar/

Sobre las ACTUALES Sony no podría decirte porque no las he probado intensamente, _pero a ojo de buen cubero_, me animaria a hacer muchas cosas con ellas, pero te repito, NO LAS HE PROBADO INTENSAMENTE.

Otro punto de referencia que puedes probar es entrar en mercadolibre y fijarte en las preguntas de los usuarios cuando les piden a los vendedores para armar torres de grabación.

Cuidado con esto, porque las arman para "romper", en otras palabras, hay gente que arma torres de grabacion con cualquier porquería que substituyen cada 1000 copias, fallen o no y hay otros que les interesa que duren.

Cuando en Mercadolibre se vende mucho una marca, a esa marca la esquivo como puedo, es sinonimo de producto ruin y no ME falla esta tecnica.

.-


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 17, 2011)

Si, Sony incluso fabrica sus propios medios opticos. Al menos yo tengo discos AccuCore y estan hechos por ellos. Como estos discos dicen "video" por todas partes del estuche pensaba yo que no estaban pensados para datos (acababa de comprarme como 50). Pero alguien de LinuxQuestions me dijo que eso es marketing. Igual me parece impropio de Sony. Verbatim no dice nada. Ademas no estoy seguro de que existan discos de baja calidad que el fabricante hace un lote aparte para grabar audio/video. Por supuesto los estandares a que se ajustan ambas clases son los mismos sean para datos o audio/video. Puede que sea invento mio.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 17, 2011)

He comprado esos famosos medios "exclusivos" para audio o video, no he notado diferencia alguna mas que en el precio, pero lo que sí te puedo asegurar es que me duraron menos que muchos simplotes.

Tengo CDs de BASF de hace unos 14 años aprox impecables, me han durado unos 12 años en promedio, son los que tienen el "diazo" de un color azul, son CDs que uso cada tanto porque guardo info colectada desde hace mucho que despues termino cotejando, parecen indestructibles.

Los otros que salieron relativamente buenos son los plateados de Sony.

Los peores, pero impresentables, inusables, Teltron e IP-C siguiendoles los Imation.

Ahora solo uso Verbatim (antes eran de lo mejor...eran....) son los menos peores, soy un destructor de CDs/DVDs.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 17, 2011)

> He comprado esos famosos medios "exclusivos" para audio o video, no he notado diferencia alguna mas que en el precio, ...


Vos decis que cuestan mas?!




> Tengo CDs de BASF de hace unos 14 años aprox impecables, me han durado unos 12 años en promedio, son los que tienen el "diazo" de un color azul, son CDs que uso cada tanto porque guardo info colectada desde hace mucho que despues termino cotejando, parecen indestructibles.


Yo tengo cintas BASF de carrete abierto de 10" que usaba con un Revox hace como 20 anos. Todavia se puede hacer una grabacion decente. Los alemanes fueron pioneros en la quimica.

Me podes pasar el modelo de los Sony? De Teltron tengo VHS. Tan malos que los engranajes son duros. Tenia una pelicula grabada que me gustaba pero la tire a la basura porque me iba a romper la DVR. 

Imation hace como diez anos compro los medios magneticos de 3M. Yo estaba contento porque compraba en Wall-Mart mis disquitos de 3 1/2. Pero lo bueno no dura mucho. 

Verbatim no manufactura sus discos, pero esta tan confusa la cosa que, ante la duda, son los que yo tambien compraba. Fijate sin embargo que algunos de ellos el OEM es CMC Magnetics, calificado por muchos como de lo peor (buena fuente). A mi alguien que no fabrica sus propios medios me hace sospechar, aunque creo que hoy esa es la tendencia.  Asi que me pasé a Sony. 




> soy un destructor de CDs/DVDs.


 Yo en cambio grabo cada muerte de obispo, a pesar de que tengo el rigido lleno de musica. No que no me interese la permanencia de los datos, pero soy fiaca.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 17, 2011)

> En este momento las grabadora que pongo en las maquinas que armo son de Sony *Optiarc DVD RW AD-7260S*, andan un lujo, pero ni idea de su duracion, al menos es la mejor grabadora de los ultimos años que he visto en "nerviosismo" de respuesta y transferencia, se nota y mucho la diferencia con las LG, Samsung y Liteon que las considero muy mediocres por decir algo elegante.


Probar, probar y probar...


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 17, 2011)

Gracias, gracias, gracias, gracias. (Piden 15 caracteres.)


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 17, 2011)

Lo se, lo sé, lo sé....


----------



## djwash (Ago 18, 2011)

Buenas, todo depende del uso que le vallas a dar.

Yo me dedico entre otras cosas a armar PC´s, y cuando le preguntas a la gente si quiere una grabadora de DVD de $120 y una de U$S120, ni lo piensan, te dicen la mas barata, en realidad normalmente no se pregunta, la gente quiere una PC nueva y pagar lo menos posible, o ahorrar en una grabadora y gastar mas en un Mother, por ej: entre Asus y AsRock no hay mucha diferencia en precio, pero si hay una enorme diferencia en calidad. Siempre trato de vender algo bueno, no lo mas barato, pero hay clientes y clientes.

Un amigo alquila Play Station, hace un tiempo le arme un PC, la grabadora quemo aproximadamente 1000 DVD´s, era una LG de las baratas de $100, de un dia para el otro, los DVD grabados con ella, no los reconoce ninguna PlayStation, ni grabandolos a 1X, pero si grabas otra cosa (datos, musica, video, fotos) estos son reconocidos sin problemas por otro PC o reproductor de DVD.

Cambio la grabadora por una igual, pero despues de unos 300 DVD´s otra vez el mismo problema, actualmente tiene una LITE ON, paso los 300 DVD´s sin problemas...

Todo depende del uso que se le de y en las baratas es un factor la suerte quizas.

Sobre los CD-DVD, no veo porque dicen que los peores son los Teltron, son DVD baratos apuntados a cierto uso, el de alquilar juegos o peliculas, o para venta tambien, y hay peores que esos, por aca los teltron salen $0.90, y hay marcas que salen $0.65.

Hace poco mas de un año, grabe los dos SO mas pedidos por los clientes, uno en CD y el otro en DVD, ambos Teltron, y tienen muchas formateadas encima, no se cuantas, los tengo en un cilindro junto con otros, tienen unos cuantos rayones, pero aun no he tenido que jubilarlos.

El tiempo que nuestros equipos funcionen, depende del uso que le demos...


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 18, 2011)

Te agradezco la copiosa informacion. El uso que yo les doy a mis quemadores de medios opticos es fundamentalmente el de preservar datos: un sistema operativo, un compilador C, software generado por mi, etc. Para estas cosas te daras cuenta que el uso de un grabador no es intensivo. 

Por supuesto tengo mi musica y mis peliculas, pero aqui un cero que se cambia por un uno no calienta. En un programa, te lo puede inutilizar. Y te digo mas. Diferencias de calidad en la electronica (circuitos integrados, que van de un 7400 a un Pentium) no la hay, porque es el campo de mayor uniformidad en ese sentido. La electronica termina en un LED, como una cadena de audio en los parlantes. Aqui ya hablamos de otra cosa, pero todavia optoelectronica al fin. Luego la lente: aqui no sé. 

Y por fin tenemos la mecanica. Y esta es la parte critica de estos bichos, porque cada vez es mas berreta (en parte, pero sólo en parte, porque a medida que avanza la electronica mas berreta es posible hacer la parte mecanica). Considera maquinas del mismo precio (a causa de la desvalorizacion hay que hablar del precio a valores constantes para comparar con precios del pasado) hoy y hace quince anos. Por ejemplo, estaba recien desarmando una maquina precisamente de esa epoca. Tenes que ver la construccion de la torre. No lo podia creer, acostumbrado como estoy a lo de hoy. Si queres comprar hoy una teclado que remotamente se parezca a los de la epoca en que se popularizo la PC IMB-complatibe, tenes que pagarlo a peso de oro, si los encontras. Y el teclado es pura mecanica (salvo el controlador, que sale unos centavos). Aquellos las teclas eran de piston con resorte. Ahora, vos desarmas uno, y en vez de PCB te encontras con una membrana de polimero. Claro que los precios a moneda constante bajaron. Pero a que precio! Es una cuestion de la pulsacion. Yo toco el piano, y la forma en que el dedo siente la tecla es importante para mi. 

Me desvio del tema. Si quiero gastar algun dinero en un buen drive es a causa de dos experiencias concretas, que repito en este post. Un Lite-On recien comprado no queria terminar de grabar la segunda capa de un dual layer (DVD+R DL). Y fueron inutiles todos los intentos, incluyendo regrabar la memoria flash que lleva adentro por consejo del fabricante. Dos: compro un Philips y, en cuanto empiezo a usarlo, me deja atrapado el disco al expulsar, una de cada veinte veces.

Me diras que tengo mala suerte pero ahora soy gato escaldado: voy a comprar lo mejor que pueda conseguir, asi me cueste mas que el resto de la maquina.


----------



## djwash (Ago 18, 2011)

También si compras un LITE-ON, el nombre te inspira poca confianza, pero como te dije antes que un amigo probo una y aun no tiene problemas. Las Philips nunca las he visto, acá lo mas común es Pionner, Sony, LG, LITE-ON, y unas genéricas súper chinas que no tienen marcas. He probado las LG Sony y Lite-on y nunca me paso eso que decis de dejar un programa inutilizado, salvo el de los DVD de playstation después de los 300 o 1000 grabaciones, nunca me dejaron un CD atrapado, y ni si quiera dejaron de abrir y cerrar solas, ahora los chinos hacen todo muy trucho, pero hay cosas que aun siendo chinas tiene buena relación precio calidad.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Ago 26, 2011)

Aca tenes para comprar.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-119455196-dvd-plextor-24x-lightscribe-sata-box-en-caja-_JM_


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 26, 2011)

Te agradezco el dato. Pero estoy aconsejado en contra de Plextor. Segun buena fuente, incluida wikipedia, articulo Plextor, esta fabricaba drives de entre los mejores del mundo. Pero ahora ha abandonado la fabricacion y se limita a ponerle su marca a drives fabricados por diferentes OEMs. Gracias de nuevo.


----------

